# Shell

## bigfantasy

Salve,ho un problema stranissimo,allora creo un utente avvio kde,apro Konsole e non riesco a inserire nessun comando,mi esce un quadratino nero che mi impedisce di scrivere..ma non capita solo con Konsole ma anche con Eterm..solo che con eterm si chiude appena lo avvio.Perfavore aiutatemi sono disperato  :Sad:   :Sad:   Grazie anticipatamente.BigFantasy

----------

## silian87

Penso che nel kernel hai dimenticato: 

```

Device Drivers --> Character-Devices-->[*] Legacy (BSD) PTY support   

```

(forse era un'altra voce... non mi ricordo, ma avevo lo stesso problema ed e' nel kernel la soluzione)

----------

## bigfantasy

sai dirmi precisamente la voce??cmq quella voce è attiva.

----------

## silian87

mmm allora non e' quella.... cmq dovrebbe essere quello il problema... magari da root le shell funzionano, vero?

----------

## bigfantasy

vero!perfavore aiutami :'(

----------

## silian87

ok, un attimo di pazienza che cerco di capire cosa era

Ah, ke versione del kernel hai?

----------

## bigfantasy

2.6.11-gentoo-r4

----------

## lan

dava lo stesso problema a me durante un emerge -avu kde passavo da x86 a ~x86.. risoldo quando ha finito ;D

----------

## silian87

ok, non vorrei sparare na boiata, ma su:

```
File Systems-->Pseudo-File-Systems-->[*] Virtual memory file system support (former shm fs) 
```

E' attivato?

----------

## bigfantasy

silian87: si è attivo.

lan: scusa ma non capisco cosa centra con il mio problema o_O

----------

## silian87

uffa, ora devo andare... mi dispiace  :Sad:  cmq sono sicuro di averlo risolto ed era lo stesso problema... era un problema del kernel... cerca e smanetta su Character Devices.. e' li la soluzione. Byez

----------

## bigfantasy

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!nn puoi lasciarmi proprio ora!!vabbeh..appena ricordo posta please!!grazie1000!bigfantasy

----------

## lake

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> this error can be solved by delving into your kernel config and enabling: 
> 
>  1. UNIX98 pty support (see section character devices) 
> ...

 

forse basta questo

----------

## bigfantasy

lake,potresti essere più chiaro perfavore?

----------

## Yoghi

 *lake wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> this error can be solved by delving into your kernel config and enabling: 
> 
>  1. UNIX98 pty support (see section character devices) 
> ...

 

provo a tradurre : 

Guarda nel Kernel se hai "built-in" le seguenti voci

Device Driver -> Character Device -> UNIX98 pty

File System -> Pseudo FileSystem -> devfs (se nn usi UDEV)

File System ->  Pseudo FileSystem -> devpts (se nn usi UDEV)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Yoghi wrote:*   

> Device Driver -> Character Device -> UNIX98 pty

 

Doverbbe essere questa

----------

## bigfantasy

```
Device Driver -> Character Device -> UNIX98 pty

File System -> Pseudo FileSystem -> devfs (se nn usi UDEV)

File System -> Pseudo FileSystem -> devpts (se nn usi UDEV)
```

non ci sono queste voci o_O

----------

## gutter

 *bigfantasy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non ci sono queste voci o_O

 

Impossibile  :Shocked: 

----------

## randomaze

 *bigfantasy wrote:*   

> non ci sono queste voci o_O

 

Che versione di kernel stai usando? Se é un 2.4 forse sono in posizione differente....

----------

## bigfantasy

ho emerso il nuovo kernel 2.6 ieri.

----------

## randomaze

 *bigfantasy wrote:*   

> ho emerso il nuovo kernel 2.6 ieri.

 

Allora quelle voci devono essere li.

Certo, se invece di "UNIX98 pty" trovi scritto "Legacy (BSD) PTY support" dovresti immaginare che nessuno qui conosce a memoria tutte le opzioni di compilazione del kernel e forse non ricorda benissimo....

Stesso discorso se trovi "/dev file system support" invece di "devfs".

E la terza te la trovi da solo....

----------

## bigfantasy

trovate.grazue

----------

## rota

squsa ... ma ai  risolto ???? se si come ???'  come ti anno consigliatio....loro???? la cosa mi interessa ènon poco:oops:  :Embarassed: 

----------

## gutter

Come ha detto rota, sarebbe cosa buona e giusta che tu postassi la soluzione  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Come ha detto rota, sarebbe cosa buona e giusta che tu postassi la soluzione 

 

A onor del vero non ha detto che ha risolto ma solo che ha trovatole voci da compilare nel kernel...

----------

## bigfantasy

Funziona!praticamente non avevo selezionato una voce!Grazie a tutti!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

Per favore metti il tag [Risolto].

----------

